# Harom malacka: a bátya, az öcs és... a masik?



## ausermilar

Hello!

I'm trying to explain in Hungarian the family situation of thee three little pigs: there is the bátya, there is the öcs and the piglet in the middle in Hungarian is... a "malacka aki megszületett a batya után és az öcs elôtt" (wow!), "a masik", " a harmadik, de nem utolsó"" or can we explain it in another way?
My problem is that in "my" languages there is no specific word for "elder brother" and "younger brother" and all brothers must be already specified from the beginning of the sentence.

Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello,
I would say : a legidősebb, a középső és a legkisebb malacka.
Bátyja (= his/her elder brother) is used when you name the person whose elder brother is mentioned, equally öccse (= his/her younger brother) if somebody's younger brother is brought up. _Báty_ and _öcs_ are rarely used alone.


----------



## ausermilar

Köszönöm szépen! In feminine, can we find _húg _and _nôvér _alone?


----------



## Zsanna

In theory you can (just like _báty_ and _öcs_) but in practice I couldn't give you an example without any of the possessive suffixes.
You can see _nővér_ without this suffix but it mostly used as _nurse_ or _nun_.
In the plural - _nővérek_ - it is mostly used in the sense of girls who share the same mother and father but also as _nurses_ and _nuns_.


----------



## ausermilar

Helyes, újra köszönöm.


----------

